# 1998 Yard Man- 2 issues



## Joshjani (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi all- haven't been here in a while, but I have a couple of problems with my 1998 MTD Yard Man and I hope I can get some advice.

The first issue is that the battery seems to keep dying after only one or two cuts. Within the last month I replaced the battery with a brand new one, and when I sat down to start it up today, it BARELY got the engine going, after several tries. It gives just a handful of weak revs before it eventually cranks up and starts. BUT- when it finally DOES crank, it's nice and strong and seems OK. I'm a doofus when it comes to electrical measuring- I have a multimeter, but I only know how to check the battery for voltage. So troubleshooting this issue without help is probably not possible for me!

The second issue is that, very recently, the mower chugs and produces lots of white smoke if I don't have a full tank of gas when I start. That is, it seems like if I have only 1/3 or 1/4 tank, once I get going, the mower will run very roughly, belch out a lot of smoke, then resume for a few minutes, after which it repeats the symptom. If I then fill the tank with gas, the mower runs just fine.

So- could the problems be related? Clogged fuel line, fuel filter, etc? I have very little knowledge of small engines and related systems, other than adding fuel, changing oil and replacing the battery, so any suggestions will be valued here! Thanks-
JC


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Josh and welcome to the forum! Aside from checking the filter and fuel tank for dirt, I have no ideas. I know with a car, if you disconnect the battery, and the charging system isn't working, the engine will of course die, but this isn't the case with mowers, at least mine. The only thing I could suggest would be to check for continuity through the stator with the battery unhooked using your tester, if it can check for ohms. Perhaps someone will have better advice, as I'll be watching for my own knowledge! I am a builder not a small engine dude..


----------



## poncho62 (Jun 23, 2010)

Check your voltage at the battery while it is running....it should be 13-14 volts.....If it is less, the charging system is not working.....thus your battery will eventually go dead. 

As for the fuel issue, all i can think of is that the outlet for the tank is too high (not likely)..........something is blocking the outlet....and when you pour gas into the tank it swishes the clog out of the way.......


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Ponch? Why is it that the engine dies on my tractor when you unhook a battery cable? I know the stator is producing a charge, but I guess not enough to run the ignition? Thanks for the other advice on testing the electrical. Learned something new today!


----------



## poncho62 (Jun 23, 2010)

If your system is charging, it should not die when you pull the cable.....unless the wire that supplies the charge to the battery is not in the same circuit as the ignition.........I have an old B&S on a brush mower that I built......I jump it with cables to start it........It runs on its own when I take the cables off.......


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Hmmmm, you think my stator is going then? Never seen a tow behind like that before. How is that to mow with?


----------



## Jorge (Aug 27, 2012)

Im sorry but where is the fuel pump located


----------

